# BIOS help.



## idlenessisvice

I have come across the following:

Thermal managment Thermal monitor 1 Item Help
limit CPUID MaxVal disabled Set limit CPUID MaxVal to 3
should be disabled for xp
Question; I am making the asumption this is supposed to control temp. If this is true, why is it disabled? If it has nothing to do with temp then what is it?

OS Select for DRAM>64mb select OS2 if running OS/2
Question; whats this?

AGP Apertur size 64mb
Q: this?
**on chip VGA setting**
On chip frame buffer size 8MB
Q: and this? both of these settings can be changed.

And finally, do I want to "Load Optimized Defaults"?


----------



## Chipmonk010

Quote:


Originally Posted by *idlenessisvice*
I have come across the following:

Thermal managment Thermal monitor 1 Item Help
limit CPUID MaxVal disabled Set limit CPUID MaxVal to 3
should be disabled for xp
Question; I am making the asumption this is supposed to control temp. If this is true, why is it disabled? If it has nothing to do with temp then what is it?

OS Select for DRAM>64mb select OS2 if running OS/2
Question; whats this?

AGP Apertur size 64mb
Q: this?
**on chip VGA setting**
On chip frame buffer size 8MB
Q: and this? both of these settings can be changed.

And finally, do I want to "Load Optimized Defaults"?

not quite sure what ur asking on the first one...

os select for dram>64 this is if u use an operating sys called os2 dont worry about this setting just leave it as is.

ur agp apiture size should be set to about half the amount of ram u have installed in your system. this is the amount of system ram the video card will be aloud to use as video ram. if u have alot of system ram and not much ram on ur video card making this larger can greatly improve gaming proformence.

i dono about the last on i dont have that setting on any of my boards...

hope i helped a little lol....


----------



## DigitalPhreak

The 1st I would leave alone. AGP arperature is a setting the tells the proc to set aside a certain amout of system memory aside just for Vid card use. The general rule is to make it half of your Vid cards memory. Really though with 128 meg cards and 256 meg cards it is virtually useless. Still just set it to half. Not sure about frame buffer. Probably should leave that alone also.


----------



## idlenessisvice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipmonk010*
not quite sure what ur asking on the first one...

os select for dram>64 this is if u use an operating sys called os2 dont worry about this setting just leave it as is.

ur agp apiture size should be set to about half the amount of ram u have installed in your system. this is the amount of system ram the video card will be aloud to use as video ram. if u have alot of system ram and not much ram on ur video card making this larger can greatly improve gaming proformence.

i dono about the last on i dont have that setting on any of my boards...

hope i helped a little lol....










first Q should have read something like this;
Thermal Managment: Limit CPUID MaxVal
Thermal Monitor 1: Disabled
under item help was this- Set Limit CPUID MaxVal to 3 Should be Disabled for WinXp

My question is; this lookes like something that would control temp. If so why is it disabled, if no, what is it?


----------



## Burn

to clarify what optimized settings are, on my ABIT board they load performance settings. i've never loaded them, partly because i do my own stuff, and i wanna know what's being changed as well...leave the optimized defaults alone...


----------



## idlenessisvice

thanks for the help y'all.


----------



## Burn

you're welcome..anytime man


----------



## Chipmonk010

Quote:


Originally Posted by *idlenessisvice*
first Q should have read something like this;
Thermal Managment: Limit CPUID MaxVal
Thermal Monitor 1: Disabled
under item help was this- Set Limit CPUID MaxVal to 3 Should be Disabled for WinXp

My question is; this lookes like something that would control temp. If so why is it disabled, if no, what is it?

i would disable thermal management, it sounds like it could be one of those cool n quiet type things. where it throttles the cpu speed and could limit ur oc.
i say leave thermal monitor disabled as well.


----------



## idlenessisvice

gracias.


----------

